# de.cc



## BigWoelfi (12 November 2011)

Hallo,

nach langer Zeit mal wieder ich hier.

Bekomme seit längerer Zeit immer wieder Mails, die als Absender in der Adresse *de.cc* haben.
Heute zum Beispiel von *ONEZOO <[email protected]>*.
Gestern von *Vodafon Handygewinnspiel <[email protected]>*

Was bedeutet das* cc* in der Adresse?
Ich hab seit längerer Zeit eine Menge solcher Mails gelöscht, obwohl sie ja immer offenbar super Angebote enthalten.


----------



## Gastposter (12 November 2011)

BigWoelfi schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das* cc* in der Adresse?


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.cc


> *.cc* is the Internet country code top-level domain (ccTLD) for Cocos (Keeling) Islands, an Australian territory. It is administered by VeriSign through a subsidiary company eNIC, which promotes it for international registration as "the next .com"; .cc was originally assigned in October 1997 to eNIC Corporation of Seattle WA by the IANA. The Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus also uses the .cc domain, along with .nc.tr.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 November 2011)

Diese Bananenstaaten-tlds wie .cc, .tv u.s.w. werden bevorzugt von Spammern genommen, weil bei diesen Domains die Vergaberichtlinien besonders lax gehandhabt werden, und weil praktisch jeder anonym unter Falschnamen solche Domains registrieren kann.

Wenn ein Spammer mit solchen Domains Elektroartikel anbietet, dann ist Vorsicht geboten, denn dann handelt es sich fast immer um "Fake-Shops". Man zahlt, das Geld ist weg, und man kriegt keine Ware. Erst kürzlich haben sie in Delmenhorst das letzte noch flüchtige Bürschchen der "Heihachi"-Bande geschnappt, aber weitere Banden sind ständig aktiv.

Mehr zu Fake-Shops:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ugung-gegen-betrug-durch-internetshops.25549/


> *Kaufen Sie niemals etwas beim Spammer! Wirklich niemals!*
> 
> Wenn Sie eine unverlangt zugestellte Werbe-Mail (=>Spam) von einem Shop bekommen, bei dem Sie vorher nie etwas gekauft haben, dann ist es ganz häufig so, dass dort etwas faul ist bzw. dass ein krimineller Betreiber dahintersteckt. Ein seriöser Webshop spammt Sie nicht mit unverlangten Mails voll! Sondern dieser wird Ihnen nur dann Newsletter schicken, wenn Sie dem vorher zugestimmt haben.


----------



## BigWoelfi (14 November 2011)

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## sweet-opi (13 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und nicht gerade versiert bei diesen Problemen deshalb versuche ich mit 'gesundem Menschenverstand' ans Thema zu gehen - wobei ich fürchte, dass ich damit nicht weiter komme

Seit mehreren Wochen werde ich mit mails überflutet von 'seriösen' Firmen bei denen ich z.T. Kunde bin, lediglich noch mit Anhang .cc - also z.B. ABC.de.cc ...
Ich bin nun am Überlegen ob es sich um eine mail von ABC.de handelt oder nicht.

Bei einigen Firmen habe ich angefragt, ob es sich um ein neues Konzept ihrerseits handelt oder ob die mails nicht von ihnen stammen.
Ich denke, große Firmen hätten doch die Möglichkeit und müssten Interesse haben, derartiges 'in ihrem Namen' zu verhindern!?

Bei Firma 'X' erhielt ich die Antwort, dass sie mich nun aus dem newsletter-Verteiler genommen wurde (obwohl ich trotz Nutzerkonto keinen newsletter abonniert hatte) - und tatsächlich erhielt ich seither keine .de.cc-mail mehr von ihnen.

Bei Firma 'Y' erhielt ich die Antwort, dass die mails nicht von ihnen stamme und ich den Abmeldelink bedenkenlos nutzen könne...

Ganz am Anfang klickte ich mal auf den Abmeldelink und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich seither von noch mehreren 'Anbietern' derartige mail bekomme. Allerdings kann es auch Zufall sein.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Ich habe zwar schon in wiki unter ''.cc'' nachgelesen - allerdings handelt es sich ja um scheinbar echte Werbung und nicht um irgendwelche ''Bananenrepublik-mails''

Danke schon im Voraus für eure Hilfe
LG
Eddi


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Januar 2012)

Problem, das ist hier nicht das richtige Forum! Schau doch mal bei unseren Nachbarn rein, dort produziert Wiki auch mehr in der Sache: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/


----------



## jupp11 (13 Januar 2012)

sweet-opi schrieb:


> lediglich noch mit Anhang .cc - also z.B. ABC.de.cc ...
> Ich bin nun am Überlegen ob es sich um eine mail von ABC.de handelt oder nicht.


Immer der letzte Teil einer Adresse  ist die TDL = Top Level Domain. Bei Mails mit solchen Adressen  handelt es ausnahmslos  um Spam.


> Ganz am Anfang klickte ich mal auf den Abmeldelink und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich seither von noch mehreren 'Anbietern' derartige mail bekomme. Allerdings kann es auch Zufall sein.


Ist kein Zufall sondern die Regel.


> Ich habe zwar schon in wiki unter ''.cc'' nachgelesen - allerdings handelt es sich ja um scheinbar echte Werbung und nicht um irgendwelche ''Bananenrepublik-mails''


Unverlangt zugesandte Emails sind per Definition  Spam.


----------



## sweet-opi (13 Januar 2012)

oh - sorry!
Ich war glücklich, dass ich das Thema gefunden hatte, nachdem ich immer wieder mal nach der ''Problematik .de.cc'' google

Danke für den Hinweis - dann versuch ich dort mein Glück


----------



## jupp11 (13 Januar 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Problem, das ist hier nicht das richtige Forum!


Völlig falsch nicht, nur das falsche Unterforum
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forums/unerwünschte-werbung-spam.20/


Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei unseren Nachbarn rein, dort produziert Wiki auch mehr in der Sache: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/


antispam ist wie der Name schon ausdrückt erbitterter Bekämpfer von Spam


----------



## sweet-opi (13 Januar 2012)

Nun haben sich die AW etwas unglücklich überschnitten - vorige AW war für Rüdiger

Danke Jupp11!
Habe ich dann keine Möglichkeit, diese Spams loszuwerden?
Im Moment bin ich dabei, meine ganze Korrespondenz auf eine neue email-Adresse umzumelden und plane, die bespammte email-Adresse zu löschen.
Wenns allerdings eine andere Möglichkeit gäbe wär ich allerdings happy


----------



## sweet-opi (13 Januar 2012)

Nachfrage: sind die mails echt nur lästig oder hol ich mir da ernsthafte Probleme auf den PC (Trojaner etc.) Schutz hab ich zwar aber .... - als Laie fehlt mir da etwas die Vorstellungskraft, was alles machbar ist


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2012)

Ein gut trainierter Spamfilter wirkt Wunder ...


----------



## Heiko (13 Januar 2012)

sweet-opi schrieb:


> Nachfrage: sind die mails echt nur lästig oder hol ich mir da ernsthafte Probleme auf den PC (Trojaner etc.) Schutz hab ich zwar aber .... - als Laie fehlt mir da etwas die Vorstellungskraft, was alles machbar ist


Kann beides sein, in der Masse sind die Mails aber vorwiegend lästig.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Januar 2012)

sweet-opi schrieb:


> Nachfrage: sind die mails echt nur lästig oder hol ich mir da ernsthafte Probleme auf den PC (Trojaner etc.)


Die Mails selber sind vorwiegend lästig. Gefährlich können Anhänge sein.
Daher diese niemals aufrufen. Ansonsten wie schon erwähnt:
Spamfilter bieten wirksame Abwehrmöglichkeiten.


----------



## blowfish (13 Januar 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Gefährlich können Anhänge sein.


Zur Ergänzung: nicht nur Anhänge sollte man nicht öffnen. Es können auch gefährlichen Linkadressen in den Mails sein, ähnlich den Abmeldelinks!


----------



## sweet-opi (13 Januar 2012)

:thx: danke vorerst für eure Hilfe!!!

Ich denke, ich werde dann einfach mal weitermachen mit der Ummeldung meiner email-Adresse und die 'befallene' dann schweren Herzens löschen.
LG
Eddi


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2012)

Die Arbeit ist unnötig.
Besorg´ Dir einen guten Spamfilter und installiere einen Werbeblocker und das Problem ist praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden.
Deine Mailaddi wird nicht nur durch Dich "verbrannt" (wenn Du unvorsichtig bist) sondern kann genausogut bei den Empfängern Deiner Mails oder auch bei Firmen eingesammelt werden wenn da was undicht ist.
Und der beste Schutz überhaupt ist "Brain 2.0" der zwischen Bildschirm und Stuhllene installiert sein sollte ...

http://www.spamihilator.com/      (Freeware)
https://antispam-ev.de/wiki/Werbeblocker_für_Browser


----------

